# Kona Sex-One



## Duey (May 13, 2009)

Hey all,
Not sure if a '95 Kona Sex-one would be considered retro enough to merit posting in this forum, but it was my first MTB and I kinda miss it. I worked in a bike shop while in university and built it from the frame up. I built it with an old Mag 20 and laced my own XT hubs, Velocity rims (3X) as well. 
The point of my post is that I have no pictures of it and have a hard time finding any info via the net.. so if anyone has pics or a link or two, please reply here. Thanks!


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

http://www.konaretro.com/showarticle.php?path=articles/catalogues/


----------



## anthonyinhove (Nov 3, 2007)

Unfortunately the 1995 brochure is not on the web yet, but here are some pictures, including one sad one with an airless Marzocchi XCR. Specification can be found in bikepedia of course.


----------



## Duey (May 13, 2009)

*Thanks!!*

Thanks Anthonyinhove!!

I loved the black w/ gold graphics. If I could find a medium frame, I would modify the linkage and mounting points so that an RP23 would fit. I miss that bike a bunch 

It inspired me to purchase my current ride.

Interesting "snowflake" spoke pattern on the front wheel there..


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Duey said:


> Interesting "snowflake" spoke pattern on the front wheel there..


Twist lacing.

Simple, and uselessly cool

Just add 3mm to the spoke length at build time, and do a once around on the final cross.

I've built a mess of them. My son uses one, and has beat the hell out of it, so it holds up fine.


----------



## anthonyinhove (Nov 3, 2007)

I like the way they named the bike Sex and then were at pains to emphasise that this was of course an abbreviation of suspension experience and nothing for your maiden aunt to be concerned about whatsoever. Any resemblance to any physical function, alive or dead, being purely coincidental.

But the best name was the custom version, the For Play. One of the best bike names ever IMHO.


----------



## anthonyinhove (Nov 3, 2007)

Duey said:


> It inspired me to purchase my current ride.


To be fair to Rocky, their design has stood the test of time rather better than the URT Kona. Your bike is basically the same design as this Element Race that was first sold in 1996 (or maybe even the autumn of 95)


----------



## tex540 (Jul 12, 2009)

The Kona Sex One is an awsome bike! I still ride my '97 Sex One that I bought on clearance for $1200 in '98 as my only XC bike. It's got thousands of off road miles on it and is mostly in original form too. I've replaced the fork/headset, saddle, and tires of course, but the rest, including the rear shock is original. I've only had to have the bushings replaced once. The LBS got a big kick seeing that old steed come into the shop. I'd say I got my money's worth out of that purcahse! I've been thinking about buying something new lately (Titus ML), but I don't know if I can part with my old friend. If my son grows just a little bit more he can start riding it. The bike is older then he is! I don't think I have any pics of it. How sad it that? I've owned the bike for 11 years and don't have any pics. I'll try to get some and post on here.


----------



## tex540 (Jul 12, 2009)

Here are a few shots of the Sex One in action yesterday.


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

Its great to see some action pics!!!! Well done sir.


----------



## gecko223 (Jul 21, 2009)

Looks like you have a good action photographer following you around


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

To be fair...rocky stole the element design from Chris Herting of 3D Racing. Chris was the first with a rocker-link linkage back in oh, well he had one on display at Interbike in 1992.


----------



## Duey (May 13, 2009)

*It could be..*

It may be accredited to Chris H.. all I know is that I like the design. It provides enough travel for where I ride with minimal deflection and fairly light wieght.


----------

